# What does "informational APR" really mean?



## pnky (Jul 16, 2012)

I was running what-if scenarios on the Honda Canada website for financing a CR-V. If I select a 60 month period, the interest rate is 1.99% and the Informational APR is 5.38%. If I choose a 24 month period though, the interest rate becomes 0.99% but the Informational APR jumps to 9.16%.

I am confused - does it mean I end up paying more money (although the interest rate is lower - 0.99 versus 1.99) if i go with the 24 month option?


----------

